# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2018



## Dan (1 Jul 2018 às 08:58)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2018 às 10:00)

*16.4ºC*
Céu nublado, alguma acalmia depois de algumas horas com perídos de chuva fraca.

*1.5mm*


----------



## Serrano (1 Jul 2018 às 10:37)

14.6°C no Sarzedo, com chuva fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2018 às 10:48)

Boas...mais um bom dia de verão ...cheia de frescura natural ,parece que vou ter sorte,ainda mais alguns dias de frescura ,muito nublado e a brisa a correr ,com 19.6ºC...muito bom


----------



## Cesar (1 Jul 2018 às 12:27)

O dia começou nublado, á pouco caiu uns pingos, veremos se irá ocorrer ainda trovoadas no dia de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2018 às 12:41)

Boas...continuação de bom tempo ,há vontade para se andar na rua ...muito bom ,com 21.2ºC...maravilha com esta temperatura .


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2018 às 13:46)

*18.4ºC*
Chuva moderada agora.
*3.3mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2018 às 15:43)

Boas ...chove a potes e .


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2018 às 15:55)

*18.6ºC*
Grande chuvada nos últimos 10 minutos.
*8.1mm*


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Jul 2018 às 16:05)

Alguns aguaceiros por aqui mas nada de especial.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2018 às 16:12)

*17.6ºC*
2º round ainda mais intenso...
*10.9mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2018 às 16:30)

Boas ...já com sol e nuvens,boa rega,estava mesmo a precisar ,o tempo têm andado muito seco ,com 20.6ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2018 às 16:36)

Apenas *16.8ºC*, ainda vai chuviscando, belo dia de Verão !!!!!!!!
*14.9mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2018 às 22:32)

Boas...bom fresquinho presente ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 18.2ºC...muito bom...que seja sempre assim no verão .

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 23.1ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jul 2018 às 06:05)

Chuva fraca na última hora, 1.4mm


----------



## Zoelae (2 Jul 2018 às 07:12)

Deixo aqui os dados de precipitação acumulada nos dois últimos dias, na estação de A Trabe (778 m), uma estação espanhola que fica a menos de 1 km com a fronteira portuguesa, na zona mais ocidental do concelho de Vinhais e que demonstra a dimensão das tempestades dos últimos dias.
30 Junho - 53 L/m2
1 Julho - 46 L/m2
Total em 2 dias - 99 L/m2

Já agora, o total acumulado de Junho foi 144 L/m2


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2018 às 10:12)

Esta manhã.






Céu nublado e 16ºC por agora.


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2018 às 12:03)

Por aqui, o mês de junho ficou com um acumulado de quase 120mm. É já o junho mais chuvoso dos últimos 28 anos, pelo menos. Outro aspeto curioso é o facto de ser o 2º mês mais chuvoso de todo o ano hidrológico até ao momento. E como já só faltam 3 meses relativamente secos, há uma forte probabilidade de ficar mesmo como o 2º mês mais chuvoso no final deste ano hidrológico.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2018 às 12:34)

Boas...mais um dia de verão cheia de frescura natural ...bom grande ,tudo tapado e já cairam alguns chuviscos ,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## fhff (2 Jul 2018 às 15:34)

Boa tarde a todos,

Queria ir passear ao Gerês, em família, a partir de segunda-feira, dia 9. Podem ajudar em termos de previsão? Será arriscado? Ainda vou a tempo de mudar o destino de férias.....Pelo menos as cascatas vão ter água ;-) .....
Obrigado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2018 às 16:50)

Boas ...por cá continua o dia fresquinho...dias destes...eu assino todos os dias por baixo ,tudo tapado e a brisa a passar ,com 21.5ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jul 2018 às 17:00)

Céu nublado,  não chove de  momento.
Apenas* 17.7ºC*, dia extremamente fresco para a época do ano, a máxima está nos *18.3ºC* até ao momento.
Acumuluado: *3.5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2018 às 22:08)

Boas ...já limpou ,uma ligeira brisa de WNW,com 17.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jul 2018 às 10:26)

*16.6ºC*
Mais um dia nublado, ainda que com algumas abertas.
Ainda nada acumulou.
Mínima:*13ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2018 às 12:06)

Boas ...depois de uma manhã limpa ...o céu vai ficando meio nublado,o sol quando aparece...não se pode com ele ,com 22.4ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jul 2018 às 12:07)

fhff disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Queria ir passear ao Gerês, em família, a partir de segunda-feira, dia 9. Podem ajudar em termos de previsão? Será arriscado? Ainda vou a tempo de mudar o destino de férias.....Pelo menos as cascatas vão ter água ;-) .....
> Obrigado!



Bom dia @fhff ,olha previsões a 150H já sabes que vale o que vale! Mas parece.me pelos modelos que podes manter as férias em família pelo Gerês e desfrutar do mesmo com bom tempo, e quiçá com bastante calor! Acho que a tua ida , irá coincidir com uma mudança no estado do tempo! Regresso do AA as nossa latitudes, espero ter ajudado , e boas férias


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2018 às 15:51)

Boas ...céu quase limpo ,algum vento de SSW,hoje mais quente ,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2018 às 22:24)

Boas ...já com céu limpo e brisa a passar ,com 18.6ºC...muito bom...dá noites em descanso .

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 26.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jul 2018 às 22:26)

A noite segue agradavelmente fresca, *15.1ºC*

O dia foi novamente ameno, estou a adorar!!!!
Máxima:* 22.2ºC*
Mínima: *12.9ºC*

O aeródromo lá chegou aos 20ºC hoje, mas custou...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2018 às 10:22)

Boas ...céu limpo e algum vento WNW,com 20.0ºC...ainda muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (4 Jul 2018 às 10:23)

Mínima baixinha, *10.2ºC*, mas já vai aquecendo melhor que nos últimos dias.
*16.8ºC*, céu pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2018 às 12:55)

Boas ...mais nuvens ,sol quando aparece fica maluco ...quente,brisa de WNW a correr...ainda bem ,com 22.9ºC...muito bom.


----------



## huguh (4 Jul 2018 às 14:17)

vai chuviscando por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2018 às 16:57)

Boas ...têm estado o céu sempre nublado,de momento com sol e boas abertas,o dia continua a ser bem arejado ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2018 às 19:20)

Boas ...céu quase limpo e a brisa a correr ,com 22.8ºC...muito bom .


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2018 às 19:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia @fhff ,olha previsões a 150H já sabes que vale o que vale! Mas parece.me pelos modelos que podes manter as férias em família pelo Gerês e desfrutar do mesmo com bom tempo, e quiçá com bastante calor! Acho que a tua ida , irá coincidir com uma mudança no estado do tempo!



Muito obrigado caro Ricardo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2018 às 22:07)

Boas...céu limpo e por cá continua a brisa...do melhor ,com 18.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 24.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2018 às 13:42)

Boas ...céu limpo há nascença do dia ,hoje foi para aproveitar o fresco da manhã...cortar a relva do jardim e limpeza,por uns dias o gajo lá de cima...vai apertar ,vai-se acabando o sossego ,hoje já está mais quente,com 26.9ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2018 às 18:22)

Boas ...as nuvens por cá continuam...deram jeito,foram fazendo sombra duranta a tarde ,ficou longe da máxima prevista ,que eram 30.0ºC ,com 26.4ºC e alguma brisa já presente.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2018 às 18:31)

Um passeio pelas terras altas da Sanábria (entre os 1700m e os 2000m).







https://c2.quickcachr.fotos.sapo.pt/i/G50088364/21090530_dEUBr.jpeg


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2018 às 18:35)

Acima dos 1800m ainda alguns neveiros, como este quase aos 2000m.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2018 às 18:37)

Neveiros de maiores dimensões nas montanhas mais altas.


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2018 às 18:44)

Dan disse:


> Neveiros de maiores dimensões nas montanhas mais altas.



Fotos lindíssimas, obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2018 às 21:13)

Boas...céu já limpo e a brisa mais presente ,com 22.1ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2018 às 21:42)

Dan disse:


> Acima dos 1800m ainda alguns neveiros, como este quase aos 2000m.


Fotos fantásticas Dan  e mais 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2018 às 22:10)

Boas...vai descendo e a brisa mais fresca ,com 20.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2018 às 22:21)

Dan disse:


> Acima dos 1800m ainda alguns neveiros, como este quase aos 2000m.


Fantásticas, Dan!  Foste à Antártida e não disseste nada! 
Muito evidente o ambiente ainda completamente primaveril.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2018 às 10:25)

Boas ...sol e já quente ...hoje vai fazer ,com 25.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Jul 2018 às 13:37)

Boas nevoeiro matinal a descobrir a pouco,
Na foto a mata da margaraca depois do incendio de 15 de Outubro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2018 às 15:27)

Boas ...algumas nuvens e o atacar em força com seguimento para os próximos dias ...assim não gosto,acabou-se o sossego ,com 30.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2018 às 15:51)

bela chuva a cair neste momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2018 às 16:54)

Boas ...algumas nuvens a fazer sombra ,temperatura desceu ligeiramente,vento virou para W e aumentar ,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2018 às 17:31)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas nevoeiro matinal a descobrir a pouco,
> Na foto a mata da margaraca depois do incendio de 15 de Outubro.
> 
> 
> ...


Incrível como uma floresta autóctone é extremamente resistente ao fogo!
De lembrar que no momento em que o incêndio atingiu a mesma com mais violência, não havia qualquer meio de combate no local! Entretanto os eucaliptos lá vão rebentando em seu redor



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2018 às 18:00)

Começou a trovejar. 

Céu muito nublado a oeste e 26ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2018 às 18:03)

Algumas pequenas criaturas que pude fotografar ontem lá por cima.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2018 às 18:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incrível como uma floresta autóctone é extremamente resistente ao fogo!
> De lembrar que no momento em que o incêndio atingiu a mesma com mais violência, não havia qualquer meio de combate no local! Entretanto os eucaliptos lá vão rebentando em seu redor
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Pois... compara lá com esta que tirei a 31 de outubro de 2016...  É mais resistente, mas arde, especialmente se estiver completamente ressequida, o que infelizmente era o caso em outubro do ano passado... 



Margaraça Woods before the fire. 31-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Enquanto andei por lá, e mesmo quando tirei esta e muitas mais fotos, acredita que pensei até quando é que se aguentaria. A resposta veio um ano e duas semanas depois...


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2018 às 18:48)

Chove agora um pouco, também. 23ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2018 às 21:46)

Boas...céu limpo e a brisa a correr ,com 22.7ºC...nada mau .

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC  / 31.1ºC .


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2018 às 22:07)

por aqui 20.9ºC e uma bela brisa fresquinha, tão bom...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2018 às 22:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois... compara lá com esta que tirei a 31 de outubro de 2016...  É mais resistente, mas arde, especialmente se estiver completamente ressequida, o que infelizmente era o caso em outubro do ano passado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Claro que sim João, nem sequer tem comparação! Mas nao deixa de ser uma resistência incrível da parte central da mata, onde existe a quase exclusiva plantação autóctone, em relação ao que a rodeia! Queria com isto dizer que se as nossas matas e florestas se ainda fossem constituídas na sua maioria por carvalhos,castanheiros, freixos, etc, tudo seria bem diferente no que toca a incêndios florestais em Portugal Como tu dizes e bem, esta ardeu na pior altura que poderia arder, no seguimento de uma seca muito prologanda, humidade  no solo quase nula , e com o factor dos três/três juntos! Humidade relativa do ar abaixo dos 30%, temperatura acima dos 30°c , e vento bem acima dos 30km'h! Por isso o meu comentário acerca da resistência da mesma!  



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Jul 2018 às 23:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incrível como uma floresta autóctone é extremamente resistente ao fogo!
> De lembrar que no momento em que o incêndio atingiu a mesma com mais violência, não havia qualquer meio de combate no local! Entretanto os eucaliptos lá vão rebentando em seu redor
> 
> 
> ...


De facto e bastante resistente , apesar de a parte superior ter ardido mas o seu nucleo resistiu bastante , passei logo na terca feira a seguir ao incendio e a vegetacao rasteira tinha ardido mas as arvores nao , a mata foi protegida pelo seu pessoal e.pouco mais , mas aos poucos a vegetacao autocne Vai rebentando apesar de ter ardido , claro os eucaliptos levam vantagem.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2018 às 23:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Claro que sim João, nem sequer tem comparação! Mas nao deixa de ser uma resistência incrível da parte central da mata, onde existe a quase exclusiva plantação autóctone, em relação ao que a rodeia! Queria com isto dizer que se as nossas matas e florestas se ainda fossem constituídas na sua maioria por carvalhos,castanheiros, freixos, etc, tudo seria bem diferente no que toca a incêndios florestais em Portugal Como tu dizes e bem, esta ardeu na pior altura que poderia arder, no seguimento de uma seca muito prologanda, humidade  no solo quase nula , e com o factor dos três/três juntos! Humidade relativa do ar abaixo dos 30%, temperatura acima dos 30°c , e vento bem acima dos 30km'h! Por isso o meu comentário acerca da resistência da mesma!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Claro, carvalhos e sobreiros são bastante resistentes e não são raras as vezes que conseguem regenerar. Outras há que já nem tanto, como as bétulas. Aqui há umas semanas andei pelo Corno de Bico e foi precisamente no topo, ou seja, no meio do nada, que ardeu. Era um belo bosquete de bétulas e que apresentava muito poucos sinais de regeneração. Não sei bem como se comporta o castanheiro, que a par do carvalho é das espécies mais presentes na Margaraça. Resta esperar para ver o que acontecerá nos próximos anos, se não voltar a arder, claro...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2018 às 10:28)

Boas ...hoje não escapamos ao gajo lá cima ,sol bem quente ,com 25.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Serrano (7 Jul 2018 às 11:03)

20°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar.


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Jul 2018 às 12:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Claro, carvalhos e sobreiros são bastante resistentes e não são raras as vezes que conseguem regenerar. Outras há que já nem tanto, como as bétulas. Aqui há umas semanas andei pelo Corno de Bico e foi precisamente no topo, ou seja, no meio do nada, que ardeu. Era um belo bosquete de bétulas e que apresentava muito poucos sinais de regeneração. Não sei bem como se comporta o castanheiro, que a par do carvalho é das espécies mais presentes na Margaraça. Resta esperar para ver o que acontecerá nos próximos anos, se não voltar a arder, claro...


Alguns castanheiros estão a rebentar ,  mas à outros que não ,  tenho um numa quinta  que até agora  não rebentou,  os carvalhos  sobreiros estão quase todos a rebentar mesmo fora da margaraça,  os carvalhos e carvalhiços foram os primeiros  a devolver um pouco  de verde a nossa  zona . 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Jul 2018 às 12:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois... compara lá com esta que tirei a 31 de outubro de 2016...  É mais resistente, mas arde, especialmente se estiver completamente ressequida, o que infelizmente era o caso em outubro do ano passado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A parte superior da mata já tinha ardido no incêndio de 8 de Outubro , foi precisamente um reacendimento na zona da relva velha  a par com outro na deguimbra  (posto de vigia) que trouxeram o inferno as nossas  zonas, a humanidade bastante baixa ventos bastante fortes de leste e as altas temperaturas fizeram o resto, vou tentar partilhar um vídeo que corre no fb.
Reparem que a patrulha da GNR que veio tentar evacuar a aldeia Pomares Arganil, não conseguiu sair só depois de o incêndio passar e isto já altas horas da madrugada e com ajuda da população, pois não havia  bombeiros, a imagem que fica e já não havia rede GSM foi o GNR sentado no alcatrão a ligar via rádio com um colega que estava a cerca de 10 km dali para dizer a mulher que  gostava muito dela e que já não sai dali com vida. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2018 às 15:59)

Boas ...lá fora ...nuvens mais a norte,com 31.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2018 às 17:15)

Boas ...mais ,com 32.3ºC .


----------



## Cesar (7 Jul 2018 às 17:39)

Dia bastante quente,agora algum vento, o ceu ainda ameaçou trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2018 às 18:48)

Boa tarde,
Hoje, pelo Norte...
Comecei no Porto, onde o dia começou nublado e fresco. Fiz o percurso entre o Porto e Peso da Régua e apenas a partir do final da manhã é que o sol começou a espreitar. 
Tarde bastante quente e com muitas formações nebulosas mas nada de trovoada nestas zonas. Neste momento, por Lamego, boas formações para Norte e Leste provenientes das células que estão em Espanha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2018 às 18:53)

Boas ...o vento virou mais para WSW e aumentou ,temperatura já vai descendo ,com 30.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2018 às 22:10)

Boas ...alguma brisa ...nada mau ,com 23.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## rokleon (7 Jul 2018 às 23:20)

A uns 50/60km Norte de Guarda, o Radar do IPMA a indicar forte atividade convectiva hoje entre +/- as 19h30 e 21h. Estimadas taxas de precipitação de 70/100 mm/h ! Ninguém a reportar?


----------



## rokleon (7 Jul 2018 às 23:40)

rokleon disse:


> A uns 50/60km Norte de Guarda, o Radar do IPMA a indicar forte atividade convectiva hoje entre +/- as 19h30 e 21h. Estimadas taxas de precipitação de 70/100 mm/h ! Ninguém a reportar?








Vê-se mehor no mapa dinâmico


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2018 às 00:19)

Ontem de tarde, a norte de Bragança, pude presenciar chuva e alguma trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2018 às 10:12)

Boas ...hoje há nasçenca do dia...nevoeiro e alguma neblina ,algum fresco pela manhã  e ainda continua ,com 20.8ºC...nada mau.


----------



## Serrano (8 Jul 2018 às 10:27)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 20.5°C.


----------



## Ledo (8 Jul 2018 às 11:37)

Ontem em Chaves foto tirada na direçao Mirandela-Valpacos, ao final da tarde.

Edit: corrigida localizacao que tinha erro devido ao corretor.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jul 2018 às 12:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Hoje, pelo Norte...
> Comecei no Porto, onde o dia começou nublado e fresco. Fiz o percurso entre o Porto e Peso da Régua e apenas a partir do final da manhã é que o sol começou a espreitar.
> Tarde bastante quente e com muitas formações nebulosas mas nada de trovoada nestas zonas. Neste momento, por Lamego, boas formações para Norte e Leste provenientes das células que estão em Espanha.


Olá amigo,
Então estás a passear pela minha terra( Porto ,Lamego)....
Já vivi em Lamego e gosto muito da cidade !
Aproveita as férias!
Eu vou a Lamego lá para o dia 2 de agosto .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2018 às 14:09)

Ledo disse:


> Ontem em Casa foto tirada na direçao Mirandela-Valpacos, ao final da tarde.



Magnificos mammatus, parabens pela excelente foto


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2018 às 14:11)

Dan disse:


> Neveiros de maiores dimensões nas montanhas mais altas.



Excelente, se eu quiser ir ver neve já sei onde ir


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2018 às 14:34)

Boas ...em força ,é só ar quente ,com 30.3ºC .


----------



## Ledo (8 Jul 2018 às 14:45)

Miguel96 disse:


> Magnificos mammatus, parabens pela excelente foto


Ontem em Chaves ainda ouvi a meio da tarde dois trovoes que descarregou para os lados da serra da paradela e para os lados de Montalegre tambem estava uma celula bem grande a mesma hora.


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2018 às 15:59)

Ontem em Vermiosa (Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo), houve trovoada e aguaceiros!


----------



## Nickname (8 Jul 2018 às 16:15)

Hoje vamos ter a primeira máxima acima dos 30ºC em Julho.
*30.4ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2018 às 16:46)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2018 às 17:11)

Boas ...ainda hora perigosa ,ar  e com 32.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2018 às 18:12)

Serra da Nogueira, esta manhã. Ainda tudo muito verde.


----------



## tomalino (8 Jul 2018 às 20:26)

Cumulonimbo visto do Larinho, Torre de Moncorvo. Fotografias do meu pai:








Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2018 às 22:11)

Boas...alguma brisa de WNW ,com 24.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.8ºC / 32.5ºC .


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jul 2018 às 22:33)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Alguns castanheiros estão a rebentar ,  mas à outros que não ,  tenho um numa quinta  que até agora  não rebentou,  os carvalhos  sobreiros estão quase todos a rebentar mesmo fora da margaraça,  os carvalhos e carvalhiços foram os primeiros  a devolver um pouco  de verde a nossa  zona .
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Estará eventualmente relacionado com a profundidade da queimadura. Suspeito que a casca do castanheiro não proteja tanto como a dos _Quercus_.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jul 2018 às 22:37)

Dan disse:


> Serra da Nogueira, esta manhã. Ainda tudo muito verde.


Em julho aquelas cerejas já deviam estar bem vermelhinhas, é verdade... é delas que estás a falar, certo? 
Ansioso pelo outono?


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2018 às 23:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Em julho aquelas cerejas já deviam estar bem vermelhinhas, é verdade... é delas que estás a falar, certo?
> Ansioso pelo outono?



Também. 

Junho foi particularmente chuvoso por aqui e julho tem tido também vários episódios de trovoada que quase sempre deixam alguns aguaceiros. A vegetação só agora começa a secar, mas lá na serra as árvores mantêm ainda tudo bastante verde.

Antes do outono ainda deve vir a estação seca, curta, espero.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2018 às 23:57)

Boa Noite,
O dia de ontem, foi marcado por boas formações nebulosas durante a tarde no interior Norte. Aqui deixo algumas fotos tiradas no percurso de cruzeiro entre o Porto e Peso da Régua.  Tenho imensas fotos da viagem feita este fim de semana e vou criar um tópico para as colocar, tem de ser partilhar aquilo que o nosso país tem de bom! 
Então cá deixo as fotos de ontem acerca do seguimento meteorológico.
Ao longo do percurso:




















Já em Peso da Régua:








Em Lamego:




Desculpem a cor desta foto mas foi tirada de dentro do autocarro




Ao final da tarde, em Celorico da Beira:




Hoje, em Belmonte:




Já agora, por último, partilho esta foto, tirada do Fundão com a torre da Serra da Estrela, ainda com alguma neve, certamente do outro lado também ainda deve ter e mais significativa. 





Peço desculpa pelo número de fotos. Cumprimentos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2018 às 08:30)

Boas ...alguma neblina logo pela manhã ...hoje já vai ser dia inferno ,hoje não escapa ,por enquanto calmo ,com 21.0ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2018 às 12:07)

Uns registos da tarde de sábado passado, no aeródromo de Bragança, alguma chuva e trovoada.





Uma cegonha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2018 às 12:14)

Boas ...iiii tão fresquinho há beira mar ...e eu por aqui já com a fornalha ligada ,nunca mais chove ,com 28.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2018 às 17:02)

Boas ...por aqui já estamos há porta do inferno ...nem se pode ir há rua ,sol doentio ar ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## Pek (9 Jul 2018 às 18:06)

Grandes fotos neste tópico. Parabéns a todos 

Saudades de Sanabria e de toda essa área samorano-transmontana @Dan Está muito bonita este ano nesta época.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2018 às 18:53)

Boas ...sol doentio  e ar quente ,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2018 às 20:50)

Boas ...fresco fresco ...só no meu jardim,depois de uma rega,já começa a cheirar queimado ...querem calor ,com 29.0ºC e alguma brisa ainda quente.


----------



## belem (9 Jul 2018 às 21:00)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...fresco fresco ...só no meu jardim,depois de uma rega,já começa a cheirar queimado ...querem calor ,com 29.0ºC e alguma brisa ainda quente.



No Vale do Tejo tem andado a torrar também!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2018 às 22:45)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta,brisa continua a rolar ,com 26.0ºC...custa a baixar .

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 35.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2018 às 07:58)

Boas ...manhã cheia de frescura natural ,tudo tapado e nevoeiro ,com 18.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2018 às 10:56)

Entretanto a neve teima em ficar este verão no topo da Serra da Estrela 

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/video-ainda-ha-neve-na-serra-da-estrela_v1086637

*Na Serra da Estrela há ainda varias camadas de neve dispersas por vários locais. A situação não é inédita, mas é caso raro nas últimas décadas.*


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2018 às 11:35)

Ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano, máxima de *33.5ºC*
Hoje está ainda mais quente que ontem por esta hora, já vai nos *28.2ºC* !!! horrível!!!!


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2018 às 11:36)

Ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano, máxima de *33.5ºC*

Hoje está ainda mais quente que ontem por esta hora, já vai nos *28.3ºC*, com céu limpo, odeio estas manhãs secas e quentíssimas!!!

Mínima: *16.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2018 às 12:34)

Boas ...já tudo limpinho ...o gajo lá de cima já incomoda ,cheguei agora da rua ,pareco uma mina a gemer água por todo o lado ,já não se pode andar na rua...já ao fresco,com 28.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2018 às 13:24)

*31.4ºC *

As estações do ipma, cidade e aeródromo também tiveram as máximas do ano ontem, *34ºC* e *31.5ºC *respectivamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2018 às 14:10)

Boas ...forno já ligado com circulação de ar ,algumas nuvens a norte a crescer ,com 31.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2018 às 16:44)

Boas ...parece que vai ficar longe da máxima prevista para aqui ...eram 36.0ºC ...ainda bem ,no horizonte algumas nuvens a crescer ,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2018 às 17:25)

Vento de Sudoeste, temperatura em queda apreciável!!
*28.2ºC* por agora, depois duma máxima de *32.3ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jul 2018 às 18:12)

Este evento começou, mas para fotos é o ideal. Primeiras descargas eletricas do dia







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Jul 2018 às 19:26)

Boas  manhã  com  nevoeiro durante a tarde boas formações  mas não deram nada, bastante calor durante a tarde. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2018 às 20:56)

Está bem agradável já, *21.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2018 às 21:32)

Boas...já rola o bom fresco natural ,com 24.6ºC...nada mau.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2018 às 22:49)

Boas...ainda mais fresquinho natural ...está mesmo como eu gosto ,até dá para refrescar a casa,com 22.0ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 32.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2018 às 07:55)

Bons dias ....mais uma manhã cheia de fresco natural ,uma maravilha tudo tapado ,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2018 às 09:13)

Madrugada de trovoada e chuva, por vezes forte. Ainda acumulou 8,6mm numa estação aqui da cidade.

Por agora 18ºC e céu nublado.





A estação do IPMA apresenta um valor de 51,2mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2018 às 12:43)

Formou-se um cluster multicelular a meio da madrugada no interior norte e ninguém relata nada?!?!


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2018 às 14:19)

Aguaceiro forte em Várzea da Serra.
14,2mm nos últimos minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2018 às 14:22)

Boas ...depois de uma meia manhã ainda nublada ,com o sol já em aquecimento ...nem se pode encarar com ele...quente ,com 28.2ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Norther (11 Jul 2018 às 14:34)

Por aqui chove e vai trovejando, com a temperatura rondar os 25ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jul 2018 às 15:07)

La se vai a cereja do Fundão. 
RIP CEREJAS








Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2018 às 15:37)

O nosso país tão "pequenino", e tão diferente de Norte a Sul, em termos meteorológicos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2018 às 16:02)

Boas ...sol de trovoada e doentio ,já se ouve roncos a norte ,com 30.3ºC .


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2018 às 16:47)

Será que estamos mesmo em Julho, ou será apenas no calendário.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2018 às 16:58)

*Mau tempo*
*Chuva provoca inundações em Vila Pouca de Aguiar*
*https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...undacoes-em-vila-pouca-de-aguiar-9578376.html




*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2018 às 17:02)

Em Viseu City, para já, nada a reportar para além do calor. Fui às compras e mal cheguei a casa, banho!


----------



## huguh (11 Jul 2018 às 17:56)

Depois do Pinhão e Lamego, agora Vila Pouca


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2018 às 18:43)

Lagoa -Macedo de Cavaleiros ( Meteo Trás os Montes) - Facebook:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2018 às 18:44)

*24,4mm* das 17h às 18h na EMA da Guarda.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2018 às 18:56)

Trovoada nesta altura do ano, por estas bandas, não tem nada de estranho, antes pelo contrário. Por exemplo, nestes últimos dez anos foram os meses de junho e julho aqueles em que registei mais dias de trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jul 2018 às 18:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Será que estamos mesmo em Julho, ou será apenas no calendário.



Pois, a maioria dos portugueses queixa-se quando vêm estas trovoadas típicas desta estação do ano, mal sabem que no resto da Europa isto é o pão nosso de cada dia.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2018 às 19:55)

Hoje:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2018 às 20:06)

Snifa disse:


> Lagoa -Macedo de Cavaleiros ( Meteo Trás os Montes) - Facebook:



Já vi ovos de galinha mais pequenos do que este granizo de hoje.
Vi esta foto 1º pelo facebook e fiquei de boca aberta.


----------



## Cesar (11 Jul 2018 às 20:31)

Também pela zona de Aguiar da Beira também ocorreu granizo, com vento forte e trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2018 às 20:44)

Boas...e lá fugiu tudo para a Espanha ...os impostos por lá devem ser mais baratos ,já com céu limpo e alguma brisa em andamento ,com 26.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2018 às 22:42)

Boas...brisa mais fraca ,com 22.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.8ºC / 31.1ºC .


----------



## outsidetheframe (11 Jul 2018 às 22:57)

Boa noite,

Por aqui um dia como muitos outros este Verão, nublado por nuvens quase pretas de tarde e de vez em quando vinha uma carga de água com pedra...

De noite foi pior com trovoada que metia medo...

Mas até está quentinho.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2018 às 23:39)

Dan disse:


> Trovoada nesta altura do ano, por estas bandas, não tem nada de estranho, antes pelo contrário. Por exemplo, nestes últimos dez anos foram os meses de junho e julho aqueles em que registei mais dias de trovoada.


Aquele título em letras garrafais "chuva e granizo no verão" como se fosse a coisa mais atípica do universo...  A sério, o IPMA bem que devia dar uns cursos a esta malta da comunicação social...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2018 às 07:58)

Boas ...o nevoeiro a chegar por aqui  este ainda vêm fresquinho ...noites bem dormidas ,com 16.7ºC...muito bom.


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 12:11)

Bom dia

Aqui por Alijó ja vejo nuvens e esta calor


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2018 às 14:09)

Boas ...mais quente  e céu limpo ,com 29.0ºC.


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 15:28)

Por aqui continua calor mas dá ideia que a qualquer momento pode vir uma pancada de água porque vejo umas nuvens escuras 

O sol ora espreita, ora esconde-se parece que esta com medo de vir com força

O meu cão está a uivar bastante normalmente indica que vem aí chuva forte...


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 16:10)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Por aqui continua calor mas dá ideia que a qualquer momento pode vir uma pancada de água porque vejo umas nuvens escuras
> 
> O sol ora espreita, ora esconde-se parece que esta com medo de vir com força
> 
> O meu cão está a uivar bastante normalmente indica que vem aí chuva forte...


Atenção, vai haver trovoadas, os cães não costumam falhar e as previsões apontam para isso...


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 16:15)

Torto 21 disse:


> Atenção, vai haver trovoadas, os cães não costumam falhar e as previsões apontam para isso...



Pois já vejo umas nuvens bem escuras a vir nesta direcao

Bem, vou meter as galinhas no galinheiro, voces podem pensar que estou a brincar mas ainda ha uns dias o granizo era tao grande que quase me ia matando a bicharada toda.

E meter o carro na garagem, tenho um fiat uno de 93, é velhinho mas é o que há, nao quero que o granizo o estrague.


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 16:17)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Pois já vejo umas nuvens bem escuras a vir nesta direcao
> 
> Bem, vou meter as galinhas no galinheiro, voces podem pensar que estou a brincar mas ainda ha uns dias o granizo era tao grande que quase me ia matando a bicharada toda.
> 
> E meter o carro na garagem, tenho um fiat uno de 93, é velhinho mas é o que há, nao quero que o granizo o estrague.


Pois, é melhor o granizo é um problema.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2018 às 16:23)

Boas ...o sol já faz  moça,com 30.6ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 17:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Aquele título em letras garrafais "chuva e granizo no verão" como se fosse a coisa mais atípica do universo...  A sério, o IPMA bem que devia dar uns cursos a esta malta da comunicação social...


Para a comunicação social, só é normal neste país temperaturas de 40°c e o sol a brilhar...


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 18:07)

vim agora de Sabrosa e já apanhei uma chuva de pingas grossas.

Está a ficar escuro


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 18:38)

outsidetheframe disse:


> vim agora de Sabrosa e já apanhei uma chuva de pingas grossas.
> 
> Está a ficar escuro


Arrecada a bicharada se não podes ter problemas.


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 18:45)

As trovoadas vão todas pró norte outra vez, sempre a mesma coisa


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 18:50)

Torto 21 disse:


> Arrecada a bicharada se não podes ter problemas.


Para já está sol agora... A bicharada precisa de apanhar sol também 

Muito calor.


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 19:07)

Torto 21 disse:


> As trovoadas vão todas pró norte outra vez, sempre a mesma coisa


Bem a podes levar toda para aí este ano já chega


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 19:17)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Bem a podes levar toda para aí este ano já chega


Isso é com São Pedro, ele é que decide.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2018 às 19:22)

Veio tarde, mas chegou







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 20:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> Veio tarde, mas chegou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outra vez?

Aqui por Alijó está escuro para esses lados mas não chove nem há trovoada.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2018 às 20:47)

Aproveitem para tirar fotos e registar este momento epico de trovoada






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (12 Jul 2018 às 20:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Aproveitem para tirar fotos e registar este momento epico de trovoada
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk



Vai animado, vai (blitzortung):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2018 às 21:04)

Boas...mais um final de tarde feliz...cheia de frescura natural ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2018 às 21:38)

INUNDAÇÕES EM MOGADOURO.
Fotos retiradadas do facebook.





IZEDA, BRAGANÇA, HOJE.


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 21:49)

Liguei agora ao meu filho que está a estudar no instituto politécnico de Bragança e disse-me que está a trovoar lá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2018 às 21:51)




----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Jul 2018 às 21:57)

Boas, dia de céu nublado, com algumas abertas, mas não desenvolveu nada por aqui. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 22:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> INUNDAÇÕES EM MOGADOURO.
> Fotos retiradadas do facebook.
> 
> 
> ...


Bolas, que tromba de água se abateu para esses lados


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 22:10)

Bem por hoje tudo calmo...

Amanhã já vi que vai agravar, espero que não haja mais saraivadas aqui...

Por agora até está fresquinho, e o céu está nublado por umas nuvens estranhas cor de laranja


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2018 às 22:26)

Boa noite para refrescar a casa ,os próximos dias ainda vão ser melhores...muita frescura ,com 22.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 31.1ºC .


----------



## outsidetheframe (12 Jul 2018 às 22:30)

Torto 21 disse:


> Bolas, que tromba de água se abateu para esses lados


----------



## Torto 21 (12 Jul 2018 às 22:36)

outsidetheframe disse:


>


Essa está boa


----------



## Storm meteo (12 Jul 2018 às 23:34)

Bem por aqui hoje foi um dia calmo...

Veremos amanhã, espero que não venha mais inundações para estes lados.

Este ano não para desde maio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2018 às 07:58)

Bons dias ...mais uma manhã cheia de fresquinho natural ,tudo tapado ,com 15.4ºC...muito bom.


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 10:23)

Bom dia pessoal

Por aqui fresquito, com sol.

Já vi que hoje o IPMA colocou aviso amarelo outra vez, lá vem mais uma carga de chuva e trovoada...

Enfim


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 13:28)

Vai ficando nublado aqui por Alijó...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2018 às 14:49)

Boas ...faz hoje um ano,dia 13 julho,a máxima do dia e do ano 2017,foi de 40.9ºC ,dia de inferno por aqui ,nada parecido com este verão ,digam lá,se não estamos melhor assim ,já com céu limpo e com 27.3ºC.


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 16:03)

Ao final da tarde vou a uma feira de vinhos aqui em alijó, espero nao apanhar molha

Que me dizem? é lá para as 18\19h que devo ir...


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Jul 2018 às 16:06)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Ao final da tarde vou a uma feira de vinhos aqui em alijó, espero nao apanhar molha
> 
> Que me dizem? é lá para as 18\19h que devo ir...


Vai, assim provas o vinho.


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Jul 2018 às 16:08)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ..faz hoje um ano,dia 13 julho,a máxima do dia e do ano 2017,foi de 40.9ºC ,dia de inferno por aqui ,nada parecido com este verão ,digam lá,se não estamos melhor assim ,já com céu limpo e com 27.3ºC.


Está muito melhor assim, que continue, quem não gosta azar


----------



## Tonton (13 Jul 2018 às 16:09)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Vai ficando nublado aqui por Alijó...



Andam perto, por Espanha, mal chegam a entrar no nosso território...
Hoje, somos capazes de nos safar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2018 às 16:18)

Tonton disse:


> Andam perto, por Espanha, mal chegam a entrar no nosso território...
> Hoje, somos capazes de nos safar!




Acredito que apareçam algumas células mais para o final da tarde, início da noite. Neste momento a zona onde há mais energia disponível não tem muita humidade em altitude. Porém essa humidade deverá chegar ao entardecer, podendo potenciar o nascimento de algumas células.


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 16:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acredito que apareçam algumas células mais para o final da tarde, início da noite. Neste momento a zona onde há mais energia disponível não tem muita humidade em altitude. Porém essa humidade deverá chegar ao entardecer, podendo potenciar o nascimento de algumas células.


Está boa... Logo ao entardecer que ia provar os vinhos eheh


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 16:25)

Já molha por aqui... Pingas grossas e algum sol


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 16:38)

E já ronca...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2018 às 16:43)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Está boa... Logo ao entardecer que ia provar os vinhos eheh



Isto é (era) a minha interpretação dos modelos, como podes reparar foi mais cedo do que previa


----------



## Tonton (13 Jul 2018 às 17:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isto é (era) a minha interpretação dos modelos, como podes reparar foi mais cedo do que previa



Pois foi mesmo, de repente, começou o desenvolvimento fulminante à volta de Vila Real...


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 17:11)

Tonton disse:


> Pois foi mesmo, de repente, começou o desenvolvimento fulminante à volta de Vila Real...



aqui por agora nem está mau


----------



## Cesar (13 Jul 2018 às 17:30)

Começou com nevoeiro, depois dissipou, agora algumas nuvens mas sem grandes desenvolvimentos.


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 17:35)

aqui por alijó ronca bem sem chuva para já, o meu cão já se foi meter na casota...

Em sabrosa caiu granizo disseram, se vem para aqui é hoje que imigro para outra terra, porra


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Jul 2018 às 17:41)

outsidetheframe disse:


> aqui por alijó ronca bem sem chuva para já, o meu cão já se foi meter na casota...
> 
> Em sabrosa caiu granizo disseram, se vem para aqui é hoje que imigro para outra terra, porra


Tens de ter calma, uma trovoada não se nega a ninguém


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 18:54)

Por aqui hoje está bom, sol e calor depois dos roncos de ha bocado a tarde.

Mas vejo umas nuvens escuras espero que não venha para aqui...

Vou agora para a feira dos vinhos de Alijó se chegar a casa molhado o S.Pedro vai ter de se ver comigo


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 19:34)

Eu era para ir para a feira dos vinhos aqui em alijo mas depois de ver como esta o tempo nao fui, esta muito escuro a vir...

Ouvi alguns trovoes.

Vento fraco e calor


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2018 às 19:50)

Boas ...hoje o ar ainda é quente ...brisa ainda fraca ,com 27.6ºC .


----------



## Storm meteo (13 Jul 2018 às 20:03)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Eu era para ir para a feira dos vinhos aqui em alijo mas depois de ver como esta o tempo nao fui, esta muito escuro a vir...
> 
> Ouvi alguns trovoes.
> 
> Vento fraco e calor



Este ano temos tido sempre trovoadas e granizo.

Eu aqui estou preocupado com minhas cerejas, ainda no outro dia estragou se algumas cerejas devido à tanta quantidade de chuva e de granizo que caiu...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2018 às 20:13)

"Estou desolado! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Estas fotos foram enviadas pela minha mãe, uma mulher de trabalho, que faz tudo com amor à terra, perdeu tudo!
CENÁRIO DE DESTRUIÇÃO TOTAL EM PARADELA DE MONFORTE, CHAVES.
Fotos: Glória Santos."

Fotos retiradas do facebook.


----------



## paulojoaquim (13 Jul 2018 às 20:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Estou desolado!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jogo ténis e as bolas são desse tamanho...

Uma dessas na cabeça de alguém deve doer, ai deve deve...

Tenho pena dos prejuízos, mas ninguém controla o tempo 

Se calhar daqui a uns meses queixamo-nos que não há chuva...

Alguém me sabe dizer já agora e desculpem o offtopic se a água da praia aqui vai aquecer?

Ainda está muito fria aqui pelo Barlavento


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 20:27)

Volta a roncar em Alijó ao longe

E ronca tambem a barriga, vou jantar eheh


----------



## Storm meteo (13 Jul 2018 às 21:01)

outsidetheframe disse:


> Volta a roncar em Alijó ao longe
> 
> E ronca tambem a barriga, vou jantar eheh



Tens uma boa célula segundo o radar aí perto...

Dia abafado por Belmonte.

Neste momento estão 23 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2018 às 21:19)

Boas...bom fresco já de volta ,com 24.0ºC...nada mau.


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 21:34)

Continua calor por aqui, o meu telemovel diz que estão 22 graus (uso a aplicação tempo xl não sei se e fiavel)

Nao choveu quase nada hoje, ouvi trovoada ao longe


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2018 às 22:47)

Boas...mais uma noite cheia de frescura natural  e com continuação para as próximas noites...que é muito bom ,que é igual a noites descansadas ,com 21.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 29.3ºC.


----------



## outsidetheframe (13 Jul 2018 às 23:29)

Tudo calmo por aqui e mais fresco...

A minha mulher disse que viu na televisao que ia chover e trovoar outra vez no fim de semana é verdade?

nao confio muito na televisao sinceramente


----------



## Serrano (14 Jul 2018 às 10:39)

19.3°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã cheia de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2018 às 11:11)

Boas ...algumas nuvens baixas logo pela manhã ,já com céu limpo e alguma frescura ,com 21.2ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2018 às 11:41)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jul 2018 às 11:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Não gosto mesmo nada disto , tanto prejuízo por este País fora , que parece já não saber viver sem extremos! Ou é 8 ou 80


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2018 às 12:27)

Boas ...a temperatura vai subindo em bons modos ,com céu limpo e vento de SSW,com 23.7ºC...muito bom.


----------



## outsidetheframe (14 Jul 2018 às 12:51)

Calor e sol hoje.

A televisao dava chuva e trovoada hoje mas nao vejo nada, e no site do ipma tambem esta

Vamos ver


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2018 às 14:16)

Boas ...já vão chegando algumas nuvens ...e já fazem sombra ,com 26.2ºC.


----------



## Torto 21 (14 Jul 2018 às 16:03)

Hoje o dia segue com nuvens e sol, algum vento também.
Bom, vou dormir a sesta


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2018 às 16:25)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,com 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2018 às 19:12)

Boas ...sol ainda  e com 25.6ºC e algum vento de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2018 às 22:26)

Boas...já rola por aqui o fresquinho ,com 20.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 26.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (15 Jul 2018 às 10:32)

O sol vai tentando brilhar entre as nuvens no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 17.3°C.


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Jul 2018 às 14:51)

Boas céu com algumas nuvens o vento aragem .

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2018 às 15:53)

*22.8ºC*
Vai chuviscando, pingas grossas.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2018 às 17:01)

*20.2ºC*
Bom aguaceiro agora!!


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Jul 2018 às 17:05)

A trovejar por aqui.

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (15 Jul 2018 às 17:42)

Boas. Começa a ficar encoberto por nuvens negras, mas na vertente norte da Estrela já cai bem 
27.4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (15 Jul 2018 às 18:11)

Já troveja. Chuva a chegar... espero.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 20:52)

Em pleno mês de julho granizo na Serra da Estrela 
Fotos :

https://facebook.com/lusometeo/posts/1655995494526096


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (15 Jul 2018 às 21:05)

Granizo ou neve?


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Jul 2018 às 21:05)

Boas período de forte trovoada pela serra tendo descarregado muita precipitação e queda de granizo que veio ter ao vale destruindo campos de cultivo e obrigou a abrir 2 praias fluviais e a retirada dos banhistas, faz hoje precisamente 9 meses depois do incêndio de outubro último, não precisávamos de nada disto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 21:05)

vamm disse:


> Granizo ou neve?


Na NET falam em granizo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2018 às 21:20)

Fotos da Serra da Estrela, retiradas do facebook.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2018 às 22:31)

"Estrada E232, que faz a ligação de Manteigas a Gouveia, ficou neste estado depois da forte chuva, aliada também aos terrenos frágeis por causa dos incêndios do Verão passado..."

Citação de Luso Meteo


Só de ver o video, o barulho da água até assusta.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Jul 2018 às 23:36)

joselamego disse:


> Na NET falam em granizo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Foi granizo. Obviamente não havia frio em altitude para nevar. A temperatura desceu aos 5.0°C durante a queda deste granizo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2018 às 23:52)

*14.8ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Jul 2018 às 00:28)

Mais umas fotos da devastacao de hoje sobral magro , Pomares , Arganil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (16 Jul 2018 às 00:50)

17.3°C // 57%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2018 às 01:15)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais umas fotos da devastacao de hoje sobral magro , Pomares , Arganil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por vezes este fórum devia ter uma tecla de " Não gosto" ! Tantas e tantas fotos de coisas nada boas , e fora do tempo delas tenho visto nas últimas semanas, e que tanto prejuízo tem feito! Um mal nunca vem só, o ano passado foi o fogo, este anos são as consequências do mesmo associadas a tanta precipitação! Muito triste
Um abraço de solidariedade para vocês  Paulo. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2018 às 10:24)

*18.2ºC*
Manhã agradável, brisa fraca.





Mínima:*11.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2018 às 12:56)

"Mais fotos da Serra da Estrela, o autor diz que é neve, eu, sinceramente custa-me a acreditar..."

Citação de *Luso Meteo *


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2018 às 13:29)

*22.4ºC*

Viseu(cidade) chega a meio do mês com uma média das máximas de *27.1ºC *(2.5ºC abaixo da média 81-10), a média das mínimas *14.7ºC,* está 0.9ºC acima da média.
Não me lembro duma quinzena de Verão com as máximas tão abaixo da média, nos últimos anos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2018 às 18:38)

Boas ...acabou-se o que era bom...novamente o gajo lá cima já a chatear ,não se pode com ele ,é só ar quente ,com 29.3ºC.

Dados de ontem 15.6ºC / 26.8ºC...muito bom.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jul 2018 às 18:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Mais fotos da Serra da Estrela, o autor diz que é neve, eu, sinceramente custa-me a acreditar..."
> 
> Citação de *Luso Meteo *


Granizo ou as fotos são antigas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2018 às 21:43)

Boas...já chegou o bom fresco ...maravilha ,com 23.3ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2018 às 21:57)

Mais uma boa tarde de Verão
Máxima: *27ºC*

Por agora, a noite segue também agradável, *18.5ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Jul 2018 às 23:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por vezes este fórum devia ter uma tecla de " Não gosto" ! Tantas e tantas fotos de coisas nada boas , e fora do tempo delas tenho visto nas últimas semanas, e que tanto prejuízo tem feito! Um mal nunca vem só, o ano passado foi o fogo, este anos são as consequências do mesmo associadas a tanta precipitação! Muito triste
> Um abraço de solidariedade para vocês  Paulo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo , de facto depois dos incêndios vêm estas trovoadas que arrasam tudo , é uma luta inglória já não é a primeira depois do incêndio há que começar tudo de novo , no sábado tinha ido a inauguração da praia fluvial do Agroal, imagina ...
Um abraço.

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Jul 2018 às 23:13)

Ontem praia fluvial Agroal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2018 às 23:28)

Boas...mais fresquinho natural ,com 21.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 31.5ºC .


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2018 às 11:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Mais fotos da Serra da Estrela, o autor diz que é neve, eu, sinceramente custa-me a acreditar..."
> 
> Citação de *Luso Meteo *



Nas regiões temperadas as saraivadas são mais habituais na estação quente (primavera, verão). No Inverno, no topo da serra da Estrela, será mais provável a ocorrência de nevadas do que saraivadas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2018 às 13:21)

Boas ...está de volta ...já não se pode encarar com ele na rua ,com 31.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2018 às 14:42)

Boas ...mais escaldante ,com 31.5ºC e ar quente .


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2018 às 15:41)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2018 às 16:42)

Boas ...máxima prevista era de 33.0ºC...mas já passou da marca ,sol doentio  e ar ,com 33.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2018 às 18:36)

Boas ...ainda está na hora perigosa ,só ar quente e sol doentio ,com 32.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2018 às 19:25)

Boas ...vento já virou mais para W e aumentou de intensidade ,já vai varrendo o bafo quente ,já não era sem tempo ,ainda com 30.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2018 às 21:09)

*19.6ºC*
Sopra um vento moderado bem fresquinho.

Máxima: *30.3ºC*
Mínima: *12.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2018 às 21:49)

Boas ...melhor ambiente na rua ,com 24.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2018 às 23:35)

Boas ...a brisa ainda presente ,com 22.5ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 19.4ºC / 33.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2018 às 09:52)

*16.1ºC*
Manhã de nevoeiro e chuviscos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2018 às 14:43)

Boas ...hoje o dia já parece ser mais de verão ,com 27.9ºC .


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2018 às 14:59)

Ontem de tarde.












Por agora, céu pouco nublado e 28ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2018 às 19:51)

Boas ...mais um dia de verão com um final dia feliz ...já cheia de frescura natural ,com 25.2ºC...muito bom a esta hora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2018 às 22:11)

Boas ...mais uma boa noite para refrescar a casa ,este verão têm-se poupado muitos € no AC...o fresco natural a trabalhar no seu melhor ,com 20.1ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 29.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2018 às 22:32)

*17.2ºC*
Noite fresca como se quer!!!
Mais um belo dia de Verão, esteve nublado o dia todo.

Máxima:* 23.7ºC*
Mínima: *14.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2018 às 10:34)

Boas ...logo pela manhã bom ambiente na rua ,com 20.9ºC e algumas nuvens baixas .


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2018 às 10:42)

Dan disse:


> Ontem de tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Castanheiros em floração!! 

Boas fotos!


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2018 às 11:24)

Céu totalmente nublado,* 18.3ºC*
Mínima:* 15.2ºC*

Vista para Sudeste:


----------



## invent (19 Jul 2018 às 12:14)

Julho Julhão, manhãs de Inverno, tardes de Outonão. 

Podia ser bem pior ou melhor, consoante os gostos de cada um pois claro.
Céu bem nublado, 17.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2018 às 12:31)

Por aqui o julho segue com anomalia negativa na média das máximas (-2,0ºC) e anomalia positiva nas mínimas (+0,3ºC). As mínimas tem tido um comportamento muito constante, a mais baixa está em 11,6ºC e a mais alta em 18,3ºC. É pouco habitual não haver mínimas inferiores a 10ºC mesmo nos meses mais quentes.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2018 às 12:38)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui o julho segue com anomalia negativa na média das máximas (-2,0ºC) e anomalia positiva nas mínimas (+0,3ºC). As mínimas tem tido um comportamento muito constante, a mais baixa está em 11,6ºC e a mais alta em 18,3ºC. É pouco habitual não haver mínimas inferiores a 10ºC mesmo nos meses mais quentes.



Aqui passa-se o mesmo, mínimas entre os 11ºC e os 17ºC, e mesmo alargando a base de dados às duas estações do ipma de Viseu e à de Nelas, apenas o aeródromo teve uma abaixo dos 10ºC, e nenhuma teve uma acima dos 18ºC.

As anomalias estão em -1.8ºC para as máximas e +0.7ºC para as mínimas, em Viseu(cidade).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2018 às 17:25)

Boas ...sol quente  e uma temperatura amena ,se não fosse o ventinho,não se podia encarar com o inimigo ,com 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2018 às 20:59)

Boas...o AC já a debitar frescura natural  em força lá fora ,com 22.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2018 às 21:49)

*17.8ºC*

O Sol ainda apareceu hoje a meio da tarde.
Máxima: *24.8ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2018 às 22:42)

Boas ...mais frescura ,com 19.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 30.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2018 às 10:17)

Boas ...céu limpo e já promete mais ,de momento já vai nos 23.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2018 às 12:47)

Boas...mais quente ,sol a começar a variar ,o que vale é a brisa ,com 27.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2018 às 14:04)

Céu nublado, 21ºC e trovoada por aqui. Também já cairam umas gotas.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2018 às 14:14)

Chove agora de forma moderada.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2018 às 14:33)

Aumentou um pouco a intensidade da chuva e da trovoada. 18,4ºC por agora.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2018 às 14:48)

17,4ºC e ainda chove, às vezes com bastante com intensidade. Também já caiu alguma saraiva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2018 às 17:24)

Boas ...apesar de algum vento,com 28.7ºC e sol meio doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2018 às 19:17)

Boas...já com circulação de ar mais fresco ,com 26.4ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2018 às 20:53)

Boas...o AC natural a trabalhar em força lá fora ,com 22.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2018 às 22:27)

Boas...por cá continua o fresco natural ...no seu melhor ,têm sido uma maravilha as noites ,com 20.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 29.1ºC .


----------



## Serrano (21 Jul 2018 às 10:35)

19.2°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a reinar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2018 às 16:10)

Boas ...o gajo lá de cima hoje já incomoda ...está forte e doentio ,com 31.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2018 às 18:08)

Boas ...sol ainda a morder ,vento virou para W e aumentou de intensidade,vento ainda ,com 30.8ºC e algumas nuvens a chegar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2018 às 20:08)

Boas...brisa já em marcha ...varrer ar quente ,com 26.0ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2018 às 22:57)

Boas...céu nublado de momento  e a brisa presente,com 21.9ºC...muito bom.

O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos para fazer a junção,vou dar entrada há amanhã pelas 9h,como sabem...já tinha sido operado no dia 26 de Fevereiro e tinha ficado com um saco de Ostomia ligado aos intestinos,mas a melhor que não aqui contei,foi que operação esteve marcada no dia 16 da semana passada,dei entrada no dia 15 Domingo,fiz a preparação aos intestinos no hospital e na segunda dia 16 lá foram comigo para o bloco,quando lá cheguei,disseram que eu não era o primeiro a entrar mas sim o segundo,lá voltaram comigo para o quarto,passaram 1,2,3,4 e 5 horas,quando veio de lá uma enfermeira a dizer que já não era operado hoje ,porque o doente que foi há minha frente,que era uma operação igual há minha,em vez demorar 2 h de operação,demorou 5h e fiquei sem espaço para entrar no bloco,e que já não havia mais vagas para o resto da semana ,o médico confirmou comigo que eu desta vez era o primeiro...logo pelas 8h 30m dia 23 ...vamos ver se é desta vez,penso que sim .

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 32.5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2018 às 23:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos ,vou dar entrda há amanhãpelas 9h,como sabem...já tinha sido operado no dia 26 de Fevereiro e tinha ficado com um saco de Ostomia ligado aos intestinos,mas a melhor que não aqui contei,foi que operação esteve marcada no dia 16 da semana passada,dei entrada no dia 15 Domingo,fiz a preparação aos intestinos no hospital e na segunda dia 16 lá foram comigo para o bloco,quando lá cheguei,disseram que eu não era o primeiro a entrar mas sim o segundo,lá voltaram comigo para o quarto,passaram 1,2,3,4 e 5 horas,quando veio de lá uma enfermeira a dizer que já não era operado hoje ,porque o doente que foi há minha frente,que era uma operação igual há minha,em vez demorar 2 h de operação,demorou 5h e fiquei sem espaço para entrar no bloco,e que já não havia mais vagas para o resto da semana ,o médico confirmou comigo que eu desta vez era o primeiro...logo pelas 8h 30m dia 23 ...vamos ver se é desta vez,penso que sim .


Que tudo corra bem, cumprimentos!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2018 às 23:07)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos para fazer a junção



Desejo-lhe que corra tudo bem e tenha uma rápida recuperação. Um abraço.


----------



## Tonton (21 Jul 2018 às 23:12)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos para fazer a junção, vou dar entrada há amanhã pelas 9h,como sabem...já tinha sido operado no dia 26 de Fevereiro e tinha ficado com um saco de Ostomia ligado aos intestinos,mas a melhor que não aqui contei,foi que operação esteve marcada no dia 16 da semana passada,dei entrada no dia 15 Domingo,fiz a preparação aos intestinos no hospital e na segunda dia 16 lá foram comigo para o bloco,quando lá cheguei,disseram que eu não era o primeiro a entrar mas sim o segundo,lá voltaram comigo para o quarto,passaram 1,2,3,4 e 5 horas,quando veio de lá uma enfermeira a dizer que já não era operado hoje ,porque o doente que foi há minha frente,que era uma operação igual há minha,em vez demorar 2 h de operação,demorou 5h e fiquei sem espaço para entrar no bloco,e que já não havia mais vagas para o resto da semana ,o médico confirmou comigo que eu desta vez era o primeiro...logo pelas 8h 30m dia 23 ...vamos ver se é desta vez,penso que sim .



Que corra tudo pelo melhor, força e abraço!


----------



## pedro303 (21 Jul 2018 às 23:13)

Que corra tudo bem 


ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...céu nublado de momento  e a brisa presente,com 21.9ºC...muito bom.
> 
> O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos para fazer a junção,vou dar entrada há amanhã pelas 9h,como sabem...já tinha sido operado no dia 26 de Fevereiro e tinha ficado com um saco de Ostomia ligado aos intestinos,mas a melhor que não aqui contei,foi que operação esteve marcada no dia 16 da semana passada,dei entrada no dia 15 Domingo,fiz a preparação aos intestinos no hospital e na segunda dia 16 lá foram comigo para o bloco,quando lá cheguei,disseram que eu não era o primeiro a entrar mas sim o segundo,lá voltaram comigo para o quarto,passaram 1,2,3,4 e 5 horas,quando veio de lá uma enfermeira a dizer que já não era operado hoje ,porque o doente que foi há minha frente,que era uma operação igual há minha,em vez demorar 2 h de operação,demorou 5h e fiquei sem espaço para entrar no bloco,e que já não havia mais vagas para o resto da semana ,o médico confirmou comigo que eu desta vez era o primeiro...logo pelas 8h 30m dia 23 ...vamos ver se é desta vez,penso que sim .
> 
> Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 32.5ºC.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2018 às 23:17)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...céu nublado de momento  e a brisa presente,com 21.9ºC...muito bom.
> 
> O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos para fazer a junção,vou dar entrada há amanhã pelas 9h,como sabem...já tinha sido operado no dia 26 de Fevereiro e tinha ficado com um saco de Ostomia ligado aos intestinos,mas a melhor que não aqui contei,foi que operação esteve marcada no dia 16 da semana passada,dei entrada no dia 15 Domingo,fiz a preparação aos intestinos no hospital e na segunda dia 16 lá foram comigo para o bloco,quando lá cheguei,disseram que eu não era o primeiro a entrar mas sim o segundo,lá voltaram comigo para o quarto,passaram 1,2,3,4 e 5 horas,quando veio de lá uma enfermeira a dizer que já não era operado hoje ,porque o doente que foi há minha frente,que era uma operação igual há minha,em vez demorar 2 h de operação,demorou 5h e fiquei sem espaço para entrar no bloco,e que já não havia mais vagas para o resto da semana ,o médico confirmou comigo que eu desta vez era o primeiro...logo pelas 8h 30m dia 23 ...vamos ver se é desta vez,penso que sim .
> 
> Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 32.5ºC.


Tudo a correr pelo melhor, e uma recuperação rápida! Aqui te aguardamos o mais rápido possível  Um abraço. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jul 2018 às 23:27)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...céu nublado de momento  e a brisa presente,com 21.9ºC...muito bom.
> 
> O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos para fazer a junção,vou dar entrada há amanhã pelas 9h,como sabem...já tinha sido operado no dia 26 de Fevereiro e tinha ficado com um saco de Ostomia ligado aos intestinos,mas a melhor que não aqui contei,foi que operação esteve marcada no dia 16 da semana passada,dei entrada no dia 15 Domingo,fiz a preparação aos intestinos no hospital e na segunda dia 16 lá foram comigo para o bloco,quando lá cheguei,disseram que eu não era o primeiro a entrar mas sim o segundo,lá voltaram comigo para o quarto,passaram 1,2,3,4 e 5 horas,quando veio de lá uma enfermeira a dizer que já não era operado hoje ,porque o doente que foi há minha frente,que era uma operação igual há minha,em vez demorar 2 h de operação,demorou 5h e fiquei sem espaço para entrar no bloco,e que já não havia mais vagas para o resto da semana ,o médico confirmou comigo que eu desta vez era o primeiro...logo pelas 8h 30m dia 23 ...vamos ver se é desta vez,penso que sim .
> 
> Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 32.5ºC.



Não fazia ideia que tinhas passado por isso. Espero que corra tudo bem, que recuperes rapidamente e que, o que quer que tenha levado às cirurgias seja, em breve, apenas uma memória menos positiva. 
Tudo a correr bem e quando puderes diz olá, para ficarmos descansados!


----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2018 às 07:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...céu nublado de momento  e a brisa presente,com 21.9ºC...muito bom.
> 
> O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos para fazer a junção,vou dar entrada há amanhã pelas 9h,como sabem...já tinha sido operado no dia 26 de Fevereiro e tinha ficado com um saco de Ostomia ligado aos intestinos,mas a melhor que não aqui contei,foi que operação esteve marcada no dia 16 da semana passada,dei entrada no dia 15 Domingo,fiz a preparação aos intestinos no hospital e na segunda dia 16 lá foram comigo para o bloco,quando lá cheguei,disseram que eu não era o primeiro a entrar mas sim o segundo,lá voltaram comigo para o quarto,passaram 1,2,3,4 e 5 horas,quando veio de lá uma enfermeira a dizer que já não era operado hoje ,porque o doente que foi há minha frente,que era uma operação igual há minha,em vez demorar 2 h de operação,demorou 5h e fiquei sem espaço para entrar no bloco,e que já não havia mais vagas para o resto da semana ,o médico confirmou comigo que eu desta vez era o primeiro...logo pelas 8h 30m dia 23 ...vamos ver se é desta vez,penso que sim .
> 
> Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 32.5ºC.



Boa sorte!!!


----------



## Serrano (22 Jul 2018 às 10:21)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 18.5°C.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jul 2018 às 14:22)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...céu nublado de momento  e a brisa presente,com 21.9ºC...muito bom.
> 
> O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos para fazer a junção,vou dar entrada há amanhã pelas 9h,como sabem...já tinha sido operado no dia 26 de Fevereiro e tinha ficado com um saco de Ostomia ligado aos intestinos,mas a melhor que não aqui contei,foi que operação esteve marcada no dia 16 da semana passada,dei entrada no dia 15 Domingo,fiz a preparação aos intestinos no hospital e na segunda dia 16 lá foram comigo para o bloco,quando lá cheguei,disseram que eu não era o primeiro a entrar mas sim o segundo,lá voltaram comigo para o quarto,passaram 1,2,3,4 e 5 horas,quando veio de lá uma enfermeira a dizer que já não era operado hoje ,porque o doente que foi há minha frente,que era uma operação igual há minha,em vez demorar 2 h de operação,demorou 5h e fiquei sem espaço para entrar no bloco,e que já não havia mais vagas para o resto da semana ,o médico confirmou comigo que eu desta vez era o primeiro...logo pelas 8h 30m dia 23 ...vamos ver se é desta vez,penso que sim .
> 
> Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 32.5ºC.


Albimeteo,
Que tudo corra bem ...
Força ! As melhoras !
Rapida recuperação ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2018 às 15:43)

*30.5ºC *
Dia desagradável, este Verão ameno tem-me habituado mal, basta um calorzinho um pouco mais agressivo e sofro logo.

Mínima:* 14.4ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Jul 2018 às 19:14)

Boas dia de calor por aqui, a fazer lembrar o verão. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Jul 2018 às 21:35)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...céu nublado de momento  e a brisa presente,com 21.9ºC...muito bom.
> 
> O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos para fazer a junção,vou dar entrada há amanhã pelas 9h,como sabem...já tinha sido operado no dia 26 de Fevereiro e tinha ficado com um saco de Ostomia ligado aos intestinos,mas a melhor que não aqui contei,foi que operação esteve marcada no dia 16 da semana passada,dei entrada no dia 15 Domingo,fiz a preparação aos intestinos no hospital e na segunda dia 16 lá foram comigo para o bloco,quando lá cheguei,disseram que eu não era o primeiro a entrar mas sim o segundo,lá voltaram comigo para o quarto,passaram 1,2,3,4 e 5 horas,quando veio de lá uma enfermeira a dizer que já não era operado hoje ,porque o doente que foi há minha frente,que era uma operação igual há minha,em vez demorar 2 h de operação,demorou 5h e fiquei sem espaço para entrar no bloco,e que já não havia mais vagas para o resto da semana ,o médico confirmou comigo que eu desta vez era o primeiro...logo pelas 8h 30m dia 23 ...vamos ver se é desta vez,penso que sim .
> 
> Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 32.5ºC.


Que tudo corra pelo melhor, um. Abraço. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Jul 2018 às 23:19)

Depois do temporal de Domingo ultimo ter emchido de muita pedra e terra a mistura a praia fluvial do Agroal Pomares concelho de Arganil ja se encontra em funcionamen to.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (23 Jul 2018 às 07:33)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...céu nublado de momento  e a brisa presente,com 21.9ºC...muito bom.
> 
> O Albimeteo vai ficar por uns dias fora de antena,justificação...finalmente chegou o dia da minha operação aos intestinos para fazer a junção,vou dar entrada há amanhã pelas 9h,como sabem...já tinha sido operado no dia 26 de Fevereiro e tinha ficado com um saco de Ostomia ligado aos intestinos,mas a melhor que não aqui contei,foi que operação esteve marcada no dia 16 da semana passada,dei entrada no dia 15 Domingo,fiz a preparação aos intestinos no hospital e na segunda dia 16 lá foram comigo para o bloco,quando lá cheguei,disseram que eu não era o primeiro a entrar mas sim o segundo,lá voltaram comigo para o quarto,passaram 1,2,3,4 e 5 horas,quando veio de lá uma enfermeira a dizer que já não era operado hoje ,porque o doente que foi há minha frente,que era uma operação igual há minha,em vez demorar 2 h de operação,demorou 5h e fiquei sem espaço para entrar no bloco,e que já não havia mais vagas para o resto da semana ,o médico confirmou comigo que eu desta vez era o primeiro...logo pelas 8h 30m dia 23 ...vamos ver se é desta vez,penso que sim .
> 
> Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 32.5ºC.


Força amigo Albimeteo 
Que tudo corra bem, Abraço.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2018 às 12:58)

*25.8ºC*, céu pouco nublado.
Mais um dia agradável, aproveitar enquanto se pode, porque a caloraça a caminho!!!







Eu sabia que era demais pedir um Verão sem temperaturas acima dos 35ºC 
Aliás por aqui este Julho nem vai ser assim tão fresco quanto isso, a média das máximas vai acabar pouco mais de 1ºC abaixo do normal, e as mínimas acima da média.

Já quando os Verões sao quentes, como nos últimos anos, as anomalias quase atingem os +3ºC no que às máximas diz respeito.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Jul 2018 às 19:07)

Boas por aqui ainda vi o sol por algum tempo, mas foi sol de. Pouca dura, nevoeiro e está fresco. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2018 às 19:59)

Fim de tarde agradável, *20.7ºC*, algum vento.
Extremos do dia: *28.6ºC* / *12.2ºC*


----------



## dahon (25 Jul 2018 às 20:02)

Este verão está impecável para a actividade física. Nós últimos anos por esta altura nunca na vida seria possível ir andar de bicicleta pelas 16h. Contudo já estou a aproveitar esta semana porque na próxima provavelmente já não será assim.


----------



## nelofafe (25 Jul 2018 às 22:17)

IPMA já com 42 graus em certas zonas do Interior.

O forno vai ligar.

Fizeram o funeral ao Verão demasiado cedo.


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Jul 2018 às 07:00)

Boas mais um dia que amanhece com nevoeiro, só por curiododse ontem apanhei 16 graus na Serra. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2018 às 22:10)

*16.6ºC
*
Belo dia, infelizmente estão a acabar!!!!
Houve alguma nebulosidade, especialmente de manhã.
Extremos do dia: *27ºC* / *13.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (28 Jul 2018 às 10:04)

Bela manhã, céu pouco nublado,* 18.1ºC
*
Mínima mais fria do mês, *9.8ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Jul 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia, céu limpo e hoje já parece verão. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (28 Jul 2018 às 10:51)

18.2°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2018 às 12:52)

Bons dias...já de volta há minha casinha ,tudo correu como estava planeado,lá fui operado na segunda,e já com boa recuparação ,sai ontem pelas 14h,queria agradecer a todos pelas palavras de incentivo,muito obrigado .

Durante a semana o tempo portou-se bem por aqui,noites frescas a manter a casa com bom ambiente ,nem quero falar no que está previsto .

Céu limpo e a temperatura lá vai subindo devagar,com 28.1ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jul 2018 às 13:01)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias...já de volta há minha casinha ,tudo correu como estava planeado,lá fui operado na segunda,e já com boa recuparação ,sai ontem pelas 14h,queria agradecer a todos pelas palavras de incentivo,muito obrigado
> 
> Durante a semana o tempo portou-se bem por aqui,noites frescas a manter a casa com bom ambiente ,nem quero falar no que está previsto
> 
> Céu limpo e a temperatura lá vai subindo devagar,com 28.1ºC.



Bem vindo de volta Ainda bem que correu tudo bem, e continuação de rápida recuperação!


----------



## Nickname (28 Jul 2018 às 14:24)

*26.7ºC*
Muita nebulosidade para Oeste.

Previsão para as 3 localidades que melhor representam o clima da minha zona.
Nunca tinha visto uma previsão de 41ºC, nem 3 dias consecutivos de 40ºC, deprimente!!!!!










Em Viseu(cidade) tanto as máximas como as mínimas vão-se aproximando da média, até dia 27:
Média das máximas: *28.1ºC* (-1.5ºC)
Média das mínimas: *14.1ºC* (+0.3ºC)


----------



## pedro303 (28 Jul 2018 às 14:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias...já de volta há minha casinha ,tudo correu como estava planeado,lá fui operado na segunda,e já com boa recuparação ,sai ontem pelas 14h,queria agradecer a todos pelas palavras de incentivo,muito obrigado .
> 
> Durante a semana o tempo portou-se bem por aqui,noites frescas a manter a casa com bom ambiente ,nem quero falar no que está previsto .
> 
> Céu limpo e a temperatura lá vai subindo devagar,com 28.1ºC.


Ainda bem. Espero que continues a recuperar bem


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jul 2018 às 15:11)

Nickname disse:


> *26.7ºC*
> Muita nebulosidade para Oeste.
> 
> Previsão para as 3 localidades que melhor representam o clima da minha zona.
> ...



Eu vou fugir para a Figueira onde normalmente toda a gente se queixa do 'frio' mas acho que nem lá me vou livrar...


----------



## pedro303 (28 Jul 2018 às 16:19)

Eu acho que não devemos entrar em histerias tipo Facebok. Temos que evitar a 100% os comportamentos de risco por causa dos incêndios, e protegermo-nos melhor do sol e calor. Não é nada do outro mundo.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2018 às 20:51)

Boas ...parece ser mais uma noite fresca ,boa brisa a correr  e com 23.0ºC...nada mau .

Dados de ontem 17.0ºC / 31.2ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Jul 2018 às 23:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...parece ser mais uma noite fresca ,boa brisa a correr  e com 23.0ºC...nada mau .
> 
> Dados de ontem 17.0ºC / 31.2ºC .


Albimeteo ainda bem que tudo correu pelo melhor , os.diverticulos Sao tramados.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2018 às 23:13)

Boas....esquecendo o que vêm por ai ,vamo-nôs centrar ainda mais numa noite fresca ,brisa presente ,com 19.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 31.3ºC .


----------



## Serrano (29 Jul 2018 às 10:19)

Ambiente algo fresco no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 15.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2018 às 12:15)

Boas ...mais uma noite do melhor...fresca ,a casa continua com bom ambiente,lá fora vai aquecendo  devagar ,com 24.6ºC...temperaturas destas a esta hora,já estão a prazo .


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2018 às 12:29)

*20.2ºC*
Céu limpo


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2018 às 14:55)

*23.6ºC*

O ipma continua a prever 40/41ºC para localidades por volta dos 500m de altitude, aqui da zona.
O gfs dá uma medição horária de 41.7ºC para Nelas 

Para a estação de Viseu(cidade) do ipma, não me espanta que venham a ser batidos os 40.7ºC de 2016, que por sua vez já tinham batido o recorde de 40.5ºC do período 1971-2000


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Jul 2018 às 15:16)

Nickname disse:


> *23.6ºC*
> 
> O ipma continua a prever 40/41ºC para localidades por volta dos 500m de altitude, aqui da zona.
> O gfs dá uma medição horária de 41.7ºC para Nelas
> ...


----------



## RStorm (29 Jul 2018 às 17:06)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias...já de volta há minha casinha ,tudo correu como estava planeado,lá fui operado na segunda,e já com boa recuparação ,sai ontem pelas 14h,queria agradecer a todos pelas palavras de incentivo,muito obrigado .
> 
> Durante a semana o tempo portou-se bem por aqui,noites frescas a manter a casa com bom ambiente ,nem quero falar no que está previsto .
> 
> Céu limpo e a temperatura lá vai subindo devagar,com 28.1ºC.


Boa Tarde ALBIMETEO

Fico muito feliz por as coisas terem corrido da melhor forma, continuação de rápidas recuperações.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2018 às 21:04)

Boas...mais uma vez muito obrigado aos colegas do Fórum,isto vai devagar ,mais um dia...que não deu para aquecer muito ,a brisa já presente,com 22.4ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Jul 2018 às 21:59)

Boas hoje Sol algumas nuvens e o vento tambem marcou presenca , ainda assim esteve um.optimo dia para a praia fluvial.
Praia fluvial Pomares Arganil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2018 às 22:23)

*16.3ºC*, sopra uma ligeira brisa de Oeste.

Hoje foi mais um belo dia, temperatura variou entre os *13.8ºC* e os *26.2ºC*.

Entretanto o ipma já prevê três dias seguidos de 41ºC para Mangualde!!! que tormento que aí vem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2018 às 23:05)

Boas...mais fresco e natural ,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 30.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (30 Jul 2018 às 00:39)

*13.8ºC*, está bom para refrescar as casas, enquanto se pode!!!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jul 2018 às 01:29)

Nickname disse:


> *13.8ºC*, está bom para refrescar as casas, enquanto se pode!!!



Estou com os pés frios e a pensar que muito em breve vou ter saudades...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2018 às 11:56)

Boas ...muito fumo a vir de SW do incêndio da Portucel de Vila Velha de Rodão ,já estamos há entrada de uma semana de loucos ,hoje a temperatura já vai entrar em prê-aquecimento ,com 27.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (30 Jul 2018 às 12:37)

Céu pouco nublado, *22.8ºC*
Mínima: *11.6ºC*

A previsão vai piorando cada vez mais, em vez de ir atenuando...

Nunca tinha visto uma coisa destas, 4 dias seguidos de 40ºC ou mais!!!!! Quando ainda nem os 35ºC foram atingidos este ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2018 às 15:05)

Boas ...vai aquecendo ,com 31.5ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Jul 2018 às 18:37)

Boas depois de um dia de Sol o nevoeiro torna a marcar presença. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2018 às 18:54)

Boas ...o vento aumentar e a virar para WNW...hoje ainda há direito a brisa ,com 29.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2018 às 20:57)

Boas...AC natural hoje ainda a funcionar ,com 23.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2018 às 23:41)

Boas...ligeira brisa  ,com 20.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 32.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (31 Jul 2018 às 08:44)

*18.8ºC*
Céu nublado

Mínima: *15.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2018 às 13:10)

Boas ...por enquanto nada de anormal na temperatura ,com 30.6ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Nickname (31 Jul 2018 às 13:32)

Céu pouco nublado.
*27.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (31 Jul 2018 às 16:14)

*28.5ºC*
Céu praticamente limpo.

Entretanto o ipma já prevê 43ºC para Nelas e Mangualde, 40ºC para Viseu(aeródromo).
Por agora só mesmo Vila Nova de Paiva e Sernancelhe se safam dos 40ºC, nas 24 capitais de concelho do distrito!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2018 às 17:07)

Boas ...vai aquecendo ,com 33.2ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (31 Jul 2018 às 18:29)

*26.7ºC*, algum vento de Oeste.
Máxima: *30ºC*

Apenas 6 dias de máximas nos "trintas" neste mês de Julho, nenhum acima dos 34ºC, vai deixar saudades!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2018 às 18:45)

Boas ...hora perigosa ,com 33.6ºC. .


----------



## dahon (31 Jul 2018 às 19:17)

A esses 40°C no aeródromo temos de somar mais 2 para a nossa zona, rio de loba e mais 3 para o centro da cidade. Vai ser bonito...........





Nickname disse:


> *28.5ºC*
> Céu praticamente limpo.
> 
> Entretanto o ipma já prevê 43ºC para Nelas e Mangualde, 40ºC para Viseu(aeródromo).
> Por agora só mesmo Vila Nova de Paiva e Sernancelhe se safam dos 40ºC, nas 24 capitais de concelho do distrito!!


----------



## Nickname (31 Jul 2018 às 19:42)

dahon disse:


> A esses 40°C no aeródromo temos de somar mais 2 para a nossa zona, rio de loba e mais 3 para o centro da cidade. Vai ser bonito...........



Sim, é por aí!!! 

Comecei a seguir as temperatura das estações de Viseu diariamente desde 2005.
Desde esse ano até 2015, não houve um único dia de 40ºC.
2016 contou com dois dias extremamente quentes, um de* 40.7ºC* e um de 39.9ºC, já em Setembro!!!!

Agora este ano mais uns quantos a caminho!!!
Infelizmente não sei a temperatura que Viseu(cidade) registou no período 2001-2004, e em particular na vaga de calor de 2003, mas se os 40.7ºC forem ultrapassados pode ser a temperatura mais quente em Viseu desde 1971!!!


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Jul 2018 às 19:56)

Boas céu limpo e ainda algum vento. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2018 às 22:01)

Boas...brisa hoje ainda ligada ,com 25.3ºC...hoje mais devagar a descer.


----------



## Nickname (31 Jul 2018 às 22:03)

*19.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2018 às 23:24)

Boas...ainda alguma brisa fraca ,com 24.1ºC com pouca vontade de descer .

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 33.9ºC .

Do mês em 6.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2018 às 00:13)

*17ºC*
Última noite agradável dos próximos tempos, tenho tudo aberto, refrescar a casa ao máximo.


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Ago 2018 às 13:49)

Boas pela Serra do acor e cerca doa 1000 mts a temperatura nos 30 graus.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------

